# Herfin' at the Monticristo Room



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I attendance were Jim (doogie466), Joe (jitzy), Joe (jam), Pete (The EVP), Chanvit (Reb11) Yesenia, Tony (Tonyricciardi) and of corse me.

As is the case most of the time doogie and I were the first to arrive. Followed shortly by Pete, jitzy and the rest.

We had a blast! There was plenty of drinks including some ISOM Havana Club Rum which was very tasty. Like Pete said 'scary smooth'. Plus some tasty viddels from the Italian place next door. 

Our group dominated the room. There were some regulars that were in and out but we had the place pretty much to ourselves. Tony is a great host and saw to our every need. 

The in-house roller make some amazing smokes. I am smoking one now. I should have smoked it there but if I had I would have drained my bank account to bring more home. As if I need any more cigars... But now I have a reason to go back!

It was great herfing with you all again and meeting Tony and Chanvit for the first time!

So, with no further ado on to the pics!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

And the rest...


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics DOZER! Looks like a great time


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a good time. We need to have a herf in Florida that I can attend...


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a good time!Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics dozer I had a great time we have to do again there tony is a awsome host. I went with no smokes and left with some from you and evp and tony 

thanks again


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

What an awesome time we all had its funny the way were going lately where starting to turn this into a monthly thing like Houston


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics mike. had a great time:whoohoo: Tony was a great host


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great time, as always! So if how much does it cost to be a member there if your not special like us here at CL LOL


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like the whole gang was there,thanks for sharing the great pics,Mike


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pics that looks like a great place to herf it up!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures , Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pics dozer....well, except for the one of my fat a$$ reaching for the food! LOL


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice group of folk there. Need to make a trip up north sometime


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Glad everyone had a good time. I had a blast. I'd be more than happy to host a monthly herf at the lounge. Bring em on!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Tony your hospitality was above and beyond thanks again for everything


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-
Looks great-glad you guys and gal enjoyed
Next time I'll get there


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Great pics dozer....well, except for the one of my fat a$$ reaching for the food! LOL


I'm just glad you can't see my fat a$$ in your pics.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Wow-
> Looks great-glad you guys and gal enjoyed
> Next time I'll get there


You better Harvey, you missed out big time.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> Glad everyone had a good time. I had a blast. I'd be more than happy to host a monthly herf at the lounge. Bring em on!


Seriously!? Im down for this!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> Glad everyone had a good time. I had a blast. I'd be more than happy to host a monthly herf at the lounge. Bring em on!


As long as I dont have to use too many sick days I'm in!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time, What i am thinking about doing is having a New Orleans Herf this summer, do shrimp, Boudian, et tu fait....ect but i deff have to hit the montecristo room at some point


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> Looks like an awesome time, What i am thinking about doing is having a New Orleans Herf this summer, do shrimp, Boudian, et tu fait....ect but i deff have to hit the montecristo room at some point


Pick a date already will ya... Geeze! I need to herf!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> Glad everyone had a good time. I had a blast. I'd be more than happy to host a monthly herf at the lounge. Bring em on!


Middle of July should be good.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

luckyfitz13 said:


> Looks like an awesome time, What i am thinking about doing is having a New Orleans Herf this summer, do shrimp, Boudian, et tu fait....ect


I'm in:dribble:


----------



## Reb11 (May 6, 2008)

Great pics, Mike. Tony, thanks again for everything, I had a great time. It was nice meeting everyone and I look forward to seeing you guys again soon.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like a great place to be, Mike!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

fun pics


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pics Mike,sorry I missed that one. I'm going next time though.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures...looks like a great time there!!!


----------

